# Some Abigail Hound :)



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some pics of Abigail Hound  She's so pretty, I really don't take enough pics of her...


Love her conformation, whatever it is lol...










Yum, grass.











"LOOK WHAT I CAN DO"











"IM COMING MOM"










"You think you're real funny sticking us in here together...just wait till later when I pee on your bed."


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Great photos, her collar looks great against her markings. Do she sleep in the crate every night?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just love her. I am such a sucker for hounds.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Aww thanks


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Great photos, her collar looks great against her markings. Do she sleep in the crate every night?



Nope, she pretty much never is crated. She sleeps on my bed sometimes but mostly on a bed in the hallway. Murph sleeps on my bed 90% of the time, but if I'm tossing and turning I usually stick him in the crate so I can stretch out. Now that he's been upgraded to that 36 inch crate, he loves it lol. He's crated when I'm gone because he will pee if he is loose lol.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

she's really neat looking. does she act like a hound? other than the fur pattern she doesn't look a lot like a hound to me but maybe that's cause there is a bunch of other stuff added. i'm always fascinated by which breed traits mixed breed rescues show, especially when you have no idea who their parents were. where did you adopt her from?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't think she's very "houndy" from what I know about hounds (never owned one before).

She's reliable off leash, she's VERY eager to learn, and has been so easy to train.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh, and she came from Arkansas originally, was transported to Connecticut at 8 weeks old to be adopted by a family in MA. They had her for a few weeks, kept her outside and barely interacted with her, then gave her back, and I got her from a foster home in my area.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

she's lucky to have found you then! that's one problem with the whole southern transport direct to adopters situation. the southern rescues really don't know who they are adopting out to unless a local rescue gets the dog first and works with the adopters in person, but I guess you would hope most applicants care enough to treat their dog right


----------

